
Amazon is discontinuing the Kindle Cloud Reader - centv
https://goodereader.com/blog/kindle/amazon-is-discontinuing-the-kindle-cloud-reader
======
woofie11
Mine works fine.

If Amazon discontinues, I'll want a major refund. That's how I read eBooks.
Without a big screen, textbooks are useless.

------
fidelramos
News like this is why I don't support services that don't allow downloading a
non-DRM copy of the data I would purchase. No Kindle, no Spotify, no Netflix.

~~~
nojito
You’re not buying content on Spotify and netflix.

This is a bad comparison to kindle where you actually purchase content.

------
centv
I can't find any announcement from Amazon. Really hope that this is just a
wild speculation. On the other hand, I've been reading some books on Manning
liveBook, it's really nice to be able to interact with other readers in the
comment section on the same content, and sometimes the author would chime in
too. But of course only Manning books are available there.

------
rahimnathwani
If you're on a platform where Kindle Reader app is available, is there any
reason to use the Kindle Cloud Reader?

I guess there are some people who buy Kindle books but whose main OS is
ChromeOS (like the screenshot in the article) or desktop Linux. What's the
solution for them? Use ARC (Android Runtime for Chrome)?

~~~
closeparen
Downtime at work where you don’t have local admin and an actual Kindle or
paper book is too obvious.

------
paul_f
If people purchased books with the expectation they would work on Cloud
Reader, wouldn't Amazon have to provide some sort of refund? Amazon cannot
suddenly force people to buy a Kindle device to access books they've already
paid for.

------
ddp
Mine works fine too (Windows/Chrome).

